# Cooking for Rufus



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Who would have guessed how much I am enjoying this?  I definitely do not recommend it for you busy people who work and have small kids etc...but for anyone with a bit of time on their hands, shopping, chopping, cooking, mixing and measuring with a small furry helper only too willing to clean the bowls is a real joy. He gets excited when the scales come out and for the first time ever he begs for his dinner and polishes his plate at every meal. 

If only my children had been this appreciative of the meals I toiled over for them! 

Does anyone happen to know anything about nutrition? The recipes are specially formulated, but I'd like to substitute pumpkin in for another veg during pumpkin season. I wonder if there is a nutritional equivilent in terms of the micronutrients, calories etc...?


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Fairlie...are you cooking the food? Thought Rufus was on raw.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi fairlie, I'm no expert but I know that sweet potato and green beans are good. The beans especially for snacking on if your pooch is a little on the heavy side. Two very good fruits are blueberries a very good antioxidant and melon when the weathers warm


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks. No he is not on raw, I am cooking homemade food for him from a recipe book my vet friend recommended. The recipes are very specific and are completely balanced with attention paid to even micronutrients. Today I made one that calls for 74g blueberries, 55g carrots, 456g chicken, 100g eggs, 81g pears, 164g corn, 31g tomato sauce as well as cod liver and safflower oil and 2 scoops of a vitamin supplement. With the exception of the oils and supplement I have access to every ingredient for close to free. My problem is that none of the recipes contain pumpkin, something we grow alot of. Maybe I'll email the author and see if a substitution can be made.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Pumpkin dog biscuits . I'm sure rufus would Woolf them down


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That's a good idea, we could stop buying the milkbones they get when we stop for tea each morning and afternoon.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah I'm going to try them for my two come the autumn,my brother grows a lot and I'm not a lover of them . Happy cooking fairlie,hope rufus enjoys


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> That's a good idea, we could stop buying the milkbones they get when we stop for tea each morning and afternoon.


Gandhi always gets something when we have a cup of tea and a biscuit too, it only seems fair for him to join in!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Grove said:


> Gandhi always gets something when we have a cup of tea and a biscuit too, it only seems fair for him to join in!


Maggie gets the last little bite of my cookie.


----------

